# A Good Web-Site You May Have Missed, from Socks to Meat Grinders to tools and lots more!



## virginiasmokesignal (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey my SMF Friends,

I have been doing business with the web-site Bargain Outfitters.com for over 3 years now, they have great prices, several sales each week, lot's of items and are a good company to do business with IMHO!  Please check them out, you might find something you need.  The have clothes and the Guide Gear brand is a fine brand of clothing, they have shoes and boots and tennis shoes of all types and brands, lots of cooking supplies under the Home and Outdoor tab just select Food and Food prep and you'll find everything from Smokers to crock pots to meat slicers and grinders to sausage stuffers and all kinds of storage containers.  Check this site out and let me know what you think.

http://www.bargainoutfitters.com

Your SMF Friend,

Barry  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






P.S. I am not getting anything out of this, just a site I though some of you would like! Register for the free trip when you get to the web-site and be sure to sign up for there sales and info and they will send you a sale notice several times each week, different stuff each time.  BSR


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 15, 2011)

They got a lot of neat stuff, price seems good too. Thanks for the link.


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Feb 15, 2011)

Al, I have bough several things from them and never been disappointed with anything I have purchased.  They usually have a few more meat slicers but when they sell out of something they take it off the web-site.  They have some of the best shoe prices I have found and name brands on top of that.  Thanks for taking a look, and oh, if you win that trip to Hawaii, I'll come down to Florida and house sit for you and the Mrs.  Thanks Al.

Your SMF Friend,

Barry


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 17, 2011)

VirginiaSmokeSignal said:


> Al, I have bough several things from them and never been disappointed with anything I have purchased.  They usually have a few more meat slicers but when they sell out of something they take it off the web-site.  They have some of the best shoe prices I have found and name brands on top of that.  Thanks for taking a look, and oh, if you win that trip to Hawaii, I'll come down to Florida and house sit for you and the Mrs.  Thanks Al.
> 
> Your SMF Friend,
> 
> Barry


If I win that trip to Hawaii, your on. You can even fire up the WSM while your here!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 17, 2011)

Very Cool website... thanks!


----------

